# Moving to playa-need estimate on expenses



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

I am sure Im not the only one to post this question, but most of the responses I've seen in the forum are 3-8 years old.

I am looking to move in the next month or so to Playa del Carmen. I am interested in locating a FULLY FURNISHED long term modern 2 bdrm casa, condo, apartment with modern conveniences (kitchen, fully equiped, a/c, gas stove and oven, satelite tv, internet, cable tv, 2 tv's for main & bdrm, queen bed etc.)

I am looking at (guessing) rent of between 8000-16,000 pesos. Ideal location would be close to 5th avenue and walmart/shopping. 

Until I actually come down to PDC I am unsure if my monthly rental is accurate. I want to live comfortably, with a nice bed, hot water, tv, a/c etc. Curious if my 8,000-16,000 peso range is sufficient. 

What I am looking for is a monthly ballpark cost/budget for the incidentals..
water
gas
electric
utlities
cable
internet
garbage
maid
auto insurance
health insurance
ANYTHING ELSE I MISSED????

If anyone can help with ballpark numbers I would appreciate it.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

You can get your answers at the playa.info forums. Also check andale.com.mx for rentals in the area


----------



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you, just need to know how to get to the playa.info forum.

I've already looked on andale and it was of little help.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

playa.info is a site and they have forums


Ya know with your list of wants you are going to pay top dollar/peso ..... and make it much more difficult to find a place


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I disagree with Sparks. I lived in Playa for 10 years and just moved back there last month.

There are place to be had for the price you want to pay. You just have to hunt for it.

Go to playa.info and at the top of the page there is a link for forums.


----------

